# Tail shaking babies



## StormySkye (Sep 6, 2012)

So my babies are just over 3 weeks old and i've handled them every single day since they were 2 days old. They're totally fine once I'm holding them, really relaxed, but when I'm trying to pick them up they go mental, pinging around the place and sometimes vibrate/shake their tails really violently.

The mother and their auntie will just climb onto my hand to be picked up, but the babies won't stay still long enough for me to teach/encourage this. I have to wait til they run into a tube and then scoop them up that way. They've only started doing this in the last week.

This is my first litter, so any advice would be totally awesome.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

This is completely normal, they do it out of fear and defense, to distract the 'predator' from the actual mouse and to go for the tail. Like a drop-tail skink.


----------



## StormySkye (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh okay, so is it just a matter of keep handling daily?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

yes, they grow out of it


----------

